# Using Nik Software and Lightroom



## Kurby (Dec 25, 2009)

Can anyone explain how to make Lightroom use the same Tiff file when using several Nik software plugins on the same file? I keep getting an additional edited file each time I use several plugins like Viveza and then Color Effects Pro on the same file.


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Kurby! Welcome to the forums!

When you apply the first filter you will wind up with a TIFF. Now apply subsequent filters to that resulting TIFF and make sure you choose "Edit Original" when prompted. That will resave the file and not keep making new copies.


----------



## Kurby (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Gene,

Thanks for the speedy reply!! In honesty, I never used a forum before and now I see the value of having a network of knowledgeable folks. I relatively new to photography and trying to learn all I can. 

Kurby


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 25, 2009)

Kurby, we do our best to keep this place polite and informative. A lot of forums can get a bit snarky with 'newbies', but Ian Farlow, our host here, has created and maintains a very civil environment for sharing knowledge. 

Feel free to ask about whatever you need. We have some serious experts here, but they're here to share, not to 'show-off' how much they know. And I'll echo Gene's welcome.


----------



## mldiggs (Jan 17, 2010)

One thing to note about the "Edit Original" option...it says all LR edits will be lost, but _*I think*_ that is only if you edit the RAW, not the Tiff created on your first "Edit In..." session. Perhaps someone can confirm that. 

For weeks I had been editing in 3 nik programs and had changed naming preferences each time so I had Filenames like IMG_6''2DfinePreSharpViveza.tif That was actually handy as I compared the effects and results and could go back to a tiff version preceding a more recent edit. Not sure you can go back in time otherwise. It did clutter up my folders, but once I was sure I liked the very last version best, I would delete all the others and then, due to the filename, have a record of all I did with it. Now I'm confident enough about the effects that I feel comfortable creating one Tiff and doing everything to that.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jan 17, 2010)

[quote author=mldiggs link=topic=872'.msg6'227#msg6'227 date=126377'262]
One thing to note about the "Edit Original" option...it says all LR edits will be lost, but _*I think*_ that is only if you edit the RAW, not the Tiff created on your first "Edit In..." session. Perhaps someone can confirm that. ...[/quote]

The term "Original" refers to the file you're doing the external edit on. For an external edit to a TIFF created by a prior Nik edit this means that LR adjustments made to the TIFF subsequent to the first edit will not be reflected in the second Nik edit if you use "Edit Original", because no new TIFF will be created for the second external edit.

Beat


----------



## mldiggs (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah, key phrase LR edits subsequent to.....I was worried that somehow all the previous ones would be lost, which didn't make sense. This clears it up for me. Kurby, I hope you don't feel like I hijacked your thread.


----------



## Shar (Jan 19, 2010)

OK - now I am really mixed up. :-\ First I edit a little in LR. Then I go to use Define. I click on edit with LR adjustments and this becomes a TIFF. Then I want to use sharpener. I click on edit original and use sharpener. Then I want to use Viveza so I again click on edit original and use Viveza. When I have my finished image I only have one copy plus the original NEF image. Does this sound correct?? Thanks anyone.Shari


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, sounds correct Shari.


----------



## Markh (May 27, 2013)

Why would I use Nik if Zi have LR 4?


----------



## clee01l (May 27, 2013)

Markh said:


> Why would I use Nik if Zi have LR 4?


Welcome to the forum. Nik Software is a pixel changing Editor. Sometimes a Pixel editor offers features or fills a need that can't be met with a Parameterized Image Editor.  Such is the case with the NIK products.  Sure you can get by with LR alone, but if you want to do layers, Panoramas, HDR, you can not do that inside LR.  NIK offers the HDR function not found in LR, and other color, tone, sharpening and Noise reduction function similar to those found in LR. You may like the NIK effects better than the same features found in LR, only the 30 day trial will tell you whether you can live without NIK.


----------



## Markh (May 28, 2013)

Thank you for your thoughtful reply!


----------



## mom2krb (Nov 5, 2013)

*beginner with NIK and LR4*



Shar said:


> OK - now I am really mixed up. :-\ First I edit a little in LR. Then I go to use Define. I click on edit with LR adjustments and this becomes a TIFF. Then I want to use sharpener. I click on edit original and use sharpener. Then I want to use Viveza so I again click on edit original and use Viveza. When I have my finished image I only have one copy plus the original NEF image. Does this sound correct?? Thanks anyone.Shari



Can anyone suggest a book that would help walk me thru using NIK and Lightroom?  I happened upon this forum and now I am not sure how to begin...Didn't know that TIFF would be created...so much to learn.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Selwin (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi mom2krb, welcome to lightroomforums! According to your profile and question, It looks like you may like the Starter Kit. You may like Victoria's missing faq as a whole, and particularly on editing in external programs. TIFF creation is not just with Nik, it works the same way with Photoshop and many other plugins.

Additionally, the NIK help pages may be helpful, containing also video tutorials on youtube. I haven't read any books myself about Nik so I don't have any recommendations there.


----------



## bobrobert (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Plug-Nik-Ph...d=1383641731&sr=1-1&keywords=plug+in+with+nik


----------



## davidedric (Nov 5, 2013)

+1 for "Plug In With Nik"     Not an in depth manual, but I found it very useful to get me up and running.


----------



## mom2krb (Nov 6, 2013)

Selwin said:


> Hi mom2krb, welcome to lightroomforums! According to your profile and question, It looks like you may like the Starter Kit. You may like Victoria's missing faq as a whole, and particularly on editing in external programs. TIFF creation is not just with Nik, it works the same way with Photoshop and many other plugins.
> 
> Additionally, the NIK help pages may be helpful, containing also video tutorials on youtube. I haven't read any books myself about Nik so I don't have any recommendations there.



Thank you for the info.  I have already read thru some of the Starter Kit info.  It's a lot to take in, but I am trying!  Visited your website and love the photos on the slideshow, before and after.  Did you do all of your image removal in LR or did you use a few different programs.  They were awesome!


----------



## mom2krb (Nov 6, 2013)

bobrobert said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Plug-Nik-Ph...d=1383641731&sr=1-1&keywords=plug+in+with+nik



Thanks, I put this on my Amazon wish list...gives my husband something to get me for Christmas!


----------

